# Moving / to another partition: /dev problems

## flater

I'm trying to move my root / partition from /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda4. I've copied all the content of / from hda6 to hda4 and added a new stanza in Grub menu.lst to use instead of hda6 as root hda4 as root.

Problem is now, that although I copied everything, there seem to be things missing from /dev, especially sound-related things, as during booting when the Alsa drivers are loaded, it says "no soundcard detected".

I have a suspicion this is related to devfs, but as I'm a severe n00b on this, I don't know how to proceed...

What's going on? How can I fix this?

----------

## delta407

It's best to do the copying from a rescue disk, or something that isn't using the disk while copying. Did you do this? If so, you should notice that /dev is very bare, with quite a few missing items -- on both drives. Once you boot up on the new disk, devfs will be mounted again (replacing the /dev in the filesystem) and you will have everything back.

No worries.  :Wink: 

----------

## flater

Bingo, that did the trick... Have my sound back on the new root! Thanks...

----------

